# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى أخر أخبار وتحديثات GSM News & Updates  RIFF JTAG – HTC Desire HD A9191 (HTC Ace) Unbrick, IMEI, CID, ModelID, Simlock repair

## mohamed73

*WHATS NEW!!!  
 - HTC Desire HD A9191 (HTC Ace) =  Unbrick, IMEI, CID, ModelID, Simlock repair  = WORLD FIRST ! ! ! 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   Firmware 1.25
---------------------------
- added 5.0V USB Power On/Off controlling feature
- changed sequence for 32-bit write accesses for ARM11 core (MSM8xxx support)  
JTAG Manager 1.33
---------------------------
- Improved connection policy:
Resurrection/DCC connection to device is implemented in such way that  JTAG speed changes have 2 stages - booting stage and working stage.
Booting stage is the one from the connection start and until the DCC Loader upload is complete. Booting TCK/RTCK speed are setup
by JTAG Manager no matter what are the TCK settings by user (JTAG TCK  Speed field in the JTAG Manager). Booting speed is hardcoded in the DLL.
After "booting" stage is complete, the "working" speed is set - the one which is selected by user in the JTAG TCK Speed field.
If Booting Speed in resurrector DLL is hardcoded as 'RTCK' the JTAG Manager would always use RTCK mode during booting stage.
Now policy is changed that is when user selects a fixed TCK frequency the JTAG Manager will automatically
change booting speed to the fixed TCK too. 
- fixed bug: if "Use End Address" and "AutoFull Flash Size" were checked there was error setting valid length to read. 
- for Advanced Users: advanced settings are now moved from the DCC  Read/Write page ("Notifications...") into separate button on Box Service  page (Advanced Settings button) 
- added 5.0V USB Power On/Off controlling feature
For this go to Box Service page, click Advanced Settings: the Notifications dialog will be displayed,
go to "Advanced Settings" page and set desired mode for "Enable 5.0V output" checkbox.
When enabled, 5.0V power will be on after any "JTAG" operation executed and will remain "ON" until
box restart or until "Enable 5.0V output" checkbox is unchecked and any "JTAG" operation is executed. 
- added optimization for flashing memory devices which are sector-based (like MDOC H3 or MMC/SD memory cards) 
- if error code 0x3C (write-protect) is received no recover attempts are made.  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

